# Elezioni Brasile 2022 diretta: Bolsonaro vs Lula



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Al via oggi le *elezioni presidenziali* in *Brasile *del *2022*. Tra i candidati, si contendono la vittoria il presidente uscente *Jair Bolsonaro* e l'ex presidente *Lula*.

I sondaggi hanno sempre dato nettamente in vantaggio Lula, che era dato addirittura vincitore al primo turno con oltre il 50% dei voti con Bolsonaro sotto il 40%. Ma i i primi dati dal Tribunale superiore elettorale (Tse) parlano di un Bolsonaro con il 47,1% addirittura in vantaggio sorpassando Lula fermo al 41,5%.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Al via oggi le *elezioni presidenziali* in *Brasile *del *2022*. Tra i candidati, si contendono la vittoria il presidente uscente *Jair Bolsonaro* e l'ex presidente *Lula*.
> 
> I sondaggi hanno sempre dato nettamente in vantaggio Lula, che era dato addirittura vincitore al primo turno con oltre il 50% dei voti con Bolsonaro sotto il 40%. Ma i i primi dati dal Tribunale superiore elettorale (Tse) parlano di un Bolsonaro con il 47,1% addirittura in vantaggio sorpassando Lula fermo al 41,5%.


Mammamia come sto godendo...Forza Bolsonaro!


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2022)

*7% di schede scrutinate: Bolsonaro 48,8% - Lula 42,3%.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mammamia come sto godendo...Forza Bolsonaro!



Pare che Neymar si sia schierato a favore di Bolsonaro con video e balletti su tik tok...tak.

Enzomma, Neymar ha un seguito di 179 milioni di follower, per lo più brasiliani che lo considerano un idolo, mica 28 milioni (per la maggior parte indiani e pakistani che non votano) come la Ferragni


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pare che Neymar si sia schierato a favore di Bolsonaro con video e balletti su tik tok...tak.
> 
> Enzomma, Neymar ha un seguito di 179 milioni di follower, per lo più brasiliani che lo considerano un idolo, mica 28 milioni (per la maggior parte indiani e pakistani che non votano) come la Ferragni


Bolsonaro comunque è come Trump, ha un seguito fortissimo ma silenzioso che però non risulta dai sondaggi, in particolare dal dopo covid in molti si vergognano di dire che voteranno lui. Se vincerà, i sondaggi hanno preso una bella svista peggio che con Trump, se perde il margine sarà comunque minimo. Poi Bolsonaro non potrà mai straperdere, perchè in economia è andato fortissimo, al costo di non mettere restrizioni sul covid.


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2022)

vediamo se si risolve già al primo turno


----------



## ARKANA (2 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mammamia come sto godendo...Forza Bolsonaro!


Ah beh, godere per uno che ritiene le donne inferiori, che vorrebbe gli indios sterminati, che è contro la difesa dell'ambiente, favorevole al disboscamento dell'Amazzonia ecc ecc, proprio da ammirare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *7% di schede scrutinate: Bolsonaro 48,8% - Lula 42,3%.*



Quando arrivano i voti dei morti della guerra di secessione?


----------



## ARKANA (2 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pare che Neymar si sia schierato a favore di Bolsonaro con video e balletti su tik tok...tak.
> 
> Enzomma, Neymar ha un seguito di 179 milioni di follower, per lo più brasiliani che lo considerano un idolo, mica 28 milioni (per la maggior parte indiani e pakistani che non votano) come la Ferragni


Se voti qualcuno solo perchè lo vota il tuo l'influencer preferito di turno (che sia un calciatore, un attore, un cantante ecc...) sei un ********* e dovrebbero toglierti il diritto di voto, questo vale sia per chi vota seguendo la ferragni sia per chi lo fa seguendo neymar


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *7% di schede scrutinate: Bolsonaro 48,8% - Lula 42,3%.*


molto bene. il corrotto lula non può rifare il presidente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Se voti qualcuno solo perchè lo vota il tuo l'influencer preferito di turno (che sia un calciatore, un attore, un cantante ecc...) sei un ********* e dovrebbero toglierti il diritto di voto, questo vale sia per chi vota seguendo la ferragni sia per chi lo fa seguendo neymar



Concordo, ma ormai questo è il (presente) futuro: completi lobotomizzati che votano seguendo le indicazioni dei loro "idoli"
E noi ce ne renderemo conto quando a breve, brevissimo, si candiderà direttamente qualche influencer 

io che per lavoro sono costretto a lavorare con questo ciarpame di influencer ne so qualcosa: ci sono quelli capaci di far comprare ai loro follower anche la  , e pagata anche a peso d'oro, figurati con delle indicazioni gratuite sul voto.


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2022)

invidio la velocità di spoglio brasiliana, ad ogni F5 vanno veloci con le percentuali
stanno al 24% adesso


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Ottobre 2022)

Purtroppo Bolsonaro è già molto indietro rispetto a 5 anni fa. Man mano che lo scrutinio avanzerà finirà indietro.
Per carità se i brasiliani non lo vogliono lo mandino pure a casa, ma arrivare a votare il peggior esponente del peggior comunismo... Per carità


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> invidio la velocità di spoglio brasiliana, ad ogni F5 vanno veloci con le percentuali
> stanno al 24% adesso


Sono voting machine automatiche. Lo spoglio è immediato, la lentezza è solo quella per comunicare i dati, ma considerando che si parla di 150.000.000 di voti è comunque abbastanza rapido


----------



## Andris (3 Ottobre 2022)

Haddad, sconfitto la scorsa volta contro Bolsonaro, sta perdendo nettamente nella sua San Paolo come governatore
può essere un segnale


----------



## Andris (3 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Bolsonaro è già molto indietro rispetto a 5 anni fa. Man mano che lo scrutinio avanzerà finirà indietro.
> Per carità se i brasiliani non lo vogliono lo mandino pure a casa, ma arrivare a votare il peggior esponente del peggior comunismo... Per carità


per ora sono piuttosto stabili, dal 7% al 26% ha perso solo 1% Bolsonaro


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

Non mi piace Lula, ma chiunque meglio di Bolsonaro e le sue politiche folli su clima e foresta amazzonica


----------



## Andris (3 Ottobre 2022)

al Senato solo 3/27 seggi in palio vedono avanti il partito di Lula contro i 10 del partito di Bolsonaro

come governatori 5/27 del suo partito


----------



## ROQ (3 Ottobre 2022)

Qui abbiamo il solito copione. Giornali cazzari (quelli che ci informano su covid e guerra) che continuano a fare propaganda e non informazione. Un presidente corrotto pupazzo del sistema ed uno che, teoricamente , e un nazionalista indipendente. Vediamo se hanno organizzato una farsa come in usa, dove hanno trasformato un 90-10 in un 51-50 coi voti dei morti, o se non basta...


----------



## Andris (3 Ottobre 2022)

al 67% Bolsonaro 45,7 e Lula 45,5

Lula ha rimontato lo svantaggio, comunque dovrebbero andare al secondo turno

astensione al 21% quinti tanti hanno votato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Ottobre 2022)

I voti dei morti vengono sempre spogliati per ultimi


----------



## Andris (3 Ottobre 2022)

Bolsonaro prende 1 milione di voti più del 2018 al primo turno ma arriva secondo, mi ricorda qualcosa 

a parte gli scherzi, vanno al secondo turno con 4% di scarto circa

degli altri due candidati che hanno preso più dello zero virgola qualcosa, da segnalare che i centristi di MDB appoggiano il governo Bolsonaro per cui quel 4,2 % dovrebbe andare a lui mentre il partito PDT è di centro-sinistra quindi 3% potrebbe essere per Lula

poi ci sono 1,6% di schede bianche e 2,8% di schede nulle che sui numeri brasiliani significa milioni importanti di voti

sarà una battaglia aperta


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Bolsonaro prende 1 milione di voti più del 2018 al primo turno ma arriva secondo, mi ricorda qualcosa
> 
> a parte gli scherzi, vanno al secondo turno con 4% di scarto circa
> 
> ...


80 Lula
20 Bolsonaro 

Speriamo bene per Lula


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Ottobre 2022)

Un fallimento per Lula che veniva dato con 10 punti di vantaggio da tutti i sondaggi.


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un fallimento per Lula che veniva dato con 10 punti di vantaggio da tutti i sondaggi.



I famosi sondaggisti Kippahti. Quelli che gridavano Hilary Hilary


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Al via oggi le *elezioni presidenziali* in *Brasile *del *2022*. Tra i candidati, si contendono la vittoria il presidente uscente *Jair Bolsonaro* e l'ex presidente *Lula*.
> 
> I sondaggi hanno sempre dato nettamente in vantaggio Lula, che era dato addirittura vincitore al primo turno con oltre il 50% dei voti con Bolsonaro sotto il 40%. Ma i i primi dati dal Tribunale superiore elettorale (Tse) parlano di un Bolsonaro con il 47,1% addirittura in vantaggio sorpassando Lula fermo al 41,5%.


Vincerà nettamente Lula al secondo turno sfiorando il 60% e gli italiani sfrutteranno la sua vittoria per attaccare il centrodestra.
Lula però è decisamente più vicino alla russia che agli usa, occhio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Ottobre 2022)

Non so una sega della politica Brasialiana, ma ricordo pure che Lula si era beccato una condanna pesante ed era in carcere, come è possibile che ora sia ancora candidato presidente?


----------



## Andris (3 Ottobre 2022)

aggiornando sono quasi 2 milioni in più di voti per Bolsonaro rispetto al primo turno 2018

comunque Lula fa parte del filone di sinistra latina che è contro gli Stati Uniti.
non a caso i primi a fare i complimenti sono stati gli omologhi di sinistra del Sud America

il ballottaggio è molto lontano, fino al 30 ottobre è lunga e Bolsonaro potrebbe approvare delle misure per attirare altri

a quanto leggo i partiti di governo hanno aumentato i seggi alla Camera e hanno almeno 14/27 seggi al Senato, i restanti sono sparsi dell'opposizione, e i suoi ministri si sono ben posizionati nei collegi

significa che, al di là della retorica, Bolsonaro e i suoi hanno governato abbastanza bene

non mi sorprende, perchè ogni volta che viaggio e trovo dei brasiliani mi dicono che Bolsonaro non è solo quello che riportano i media occidentali ma tanto altro in positivo che solo chi vive là conosce


----------



## Andris (3 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non so una sega della politica Brasialiana, ma ricordo pure che Lula si era beccato una condanna pesante ed era in carcere, come è possibile che ora sia ancora candidato presidente?


Lula è praticamente un candidato eversivo che parla contro i magistrati.

gli hanno chiesto della corruzione nei suoi governi e nel suo partito, ha risposto che se alcuni ex compagni hanno detto questo allora è vero ma hanno avuto dei benefici per fare queste dichiarazioni

lui ha fatto dentro e fuori dalla galera, pensa di essere stato preso di mira dai magistrati politicizzati

è stato riabilitato dalla Corte Suprema, ma troppi lati opachi nel suo comportamento


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto, sondaggi che hanno strafallito. Bolsonaro è che l'odiatissimo presidente che ci hanno descritto, ma tutt'altro. Forza!

Ricordo che anche Lula ha tantissimi odiatori e rido quando tutta la gente tifa per un corrotto carcerato, al posto di una persona onesta come Bolsonaro, peraltro ex militare. Solo perchè lo dice Repubblicahahahahah.

Speriamo in un bel godo day il 30 ottobre, vediamo...


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto, sondaggi che hanno strafallito. Bolsonaro *è che* l'odiatissimo presidente che ci hanno descritto, ma tutt'altro. Forza!
> 
> Ricordo che anche Lula ha tantissimi odiatori e rido quando tutta la gente tifa per un corrotto carcerato, al posto di una persona onesta come Bolsonaro, peraltro ex militare. Solo perchè lo dice Repubblicahahahahah.
> 
> Speriamo in un bel godo day il 30 ottobre, vediamo...


non è*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Se voti qualcuno solo perchè lo vota il tuo l'influencer preferito di turno (che sia un calciatore, un attore, un cantante ecc...) sei un ********* e dovrebbero toglierti il diritto di voto, questo vale sia per chi vota seguendo la ferragni sia per chi lo fa seguendo neymar


Non c'entra nulla l'endorsement di Neymar. Bolsonaro è semplicemente amatissimo, l'economia brasiliana è andata a mille. Solo che a causa della propaganda faziosa anti-covid in molti si sono vergognati di dire di votare per lui.


----------



## ARKANA (3 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla l'endorsement di Neymar. Bolsonaro è semplicemente amatissimo, l'economia brasiliana è andata a mille. Solo che a causa della propaganda faziosa anti-covid in molti si sono vergognati di dire di votare per lui.


Voglio sperare che la gente voti quello che ritiene meglio e non segua il pensiero di un brasiliano milionario che vive a Parigi e che torna in patria solo per fare festa, comunque ripeto, è rivolto a tutti il discorso, bisognerebbe votare con la propria testa a prescindere da chi si vota.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che la gente voti quello che ritiene meglio e non segua il pensiero di un brasiliano milionario che vive a Parigi e che torna in patria solo per fare festa, comunque ripeto, è rivolto a tutti il discorso, bisognerebbe votare con la propria testa a prescindere da chi si vota.


Lula è molto più impresentabile di Bolsonaro. Poi oh, il Brasile a livello sociale è sempre stato un postaccio (ed io adoro la loro cultura e le brasiliane  ), solo che se ne stanno accorgendo solo adesso. Anzi, visto come vanno le cose, non vedo altri leader che potrebbero fare meglio di Bolsonaro.


----------



## Raryof (3 Ottobre 2022)

Tranquillo Lula, qui hai tanti sostenitori tipo Cesare Battisti che come lavoro però non ha mai fatto il cantante.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

*Il 30 ottobre ballottaggio. Per i sondaggi, scarto tra i due avversari ridotto di molto, ma Lula sarebbe il vincitore. Lula 50% e Bolsonaro 43%.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il 30 ottobre ballottaggio. Per i sondaggi, scarto tra i due avversari ridotto di molto, ma Lula sarebbe il vincitore. Lula 50% e Bolsonaro 43%.*


Forza Bolsonaro, facci godere. La sua vittoria, sarebbe la sconfitta totale del covidiotismo! Pronto a segnarmi un nuovo godo day sul calendario.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Oggi il ballottaggio.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi il ballottaggio.


Non succede, ma se succede...

Comunque, non è mai successo che venisse bocciato alle urne un presidente che ha reso grande l'economia della sua nazione. L'economia è il motore di un paese. Il primo turno ha strasmentito i sondaggi. Io prevedo che ci sarà una smentita anche stasera. O Bolsonaro vince o Lula vince, ma di pochissimo. Vedremo...


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Testa a testa. Per l'ANSA scrutinio a 80%, con Lula a 50,32%, Bolsonaro a 49,68%.​


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Testa a testa. Per l'ANSA scrutinio a 80%, con Lula a 50,32%, Bolsonaro a 49,68%.​


L'odiatissimo Bolsonaro...Sondaggi ancora una volta distrutti!


----------



## Franz64 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Lula ha vinto
Per il Brasile finisce un'epoca buia. Va a casa un folle pericoloso, Bolsonaro. Un individuo che minava i diritti di tanti e non vedeva l'ora di far mettere le mani dei ricchi sulla foresta amazzonica.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

*Per l'istituto Datafolha, Lula è eletto presidente.*


----------



## Andris (30 Ottobre 2022)

solita storia con la rimonta finale di Lula ma qui veramente di pochissimo (50,7%)
già si legge di ricorsi per i voti annullati


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

*Bolsonaro primo presidente non riconfermato. Polemiche degli elettori in molte città, per avergli negato l'accesso ai trasporti pubblici.*


----------



## Albijol (30 Ottobre 2022)

Vediamo se Bolsonaro fa partire una guerra civile


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> solita storia con la rimonta finale di Lula ma qui veramente di pochissimo (50,7%)
> già si legge di ricorsi per i voti annullati


Brasile divisissimo. Non escludo brogli anche qui. Comunque, dopo la balla di Trump odiatissimo e Biden amatissimo, è stato sbufalata anche la favola di Bolsonaro odiatissimo e il pregiudicato Lula eroe.


----------



## ARKANA (30 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> solita storia con la rimonta finale di Lula ma qui veramente di pochissimo (50,7%)
> già si legge di ricorsi per i voti annullati


Ha comunque preso 2 milioni di voti in più, non proprio noccioline, se poi si pensa che trump è diventato presidente prendendone 3 in meno della clinton non vedo dove sia la sorpresa


----------



## ARKANA (30 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Brasile divisissimo. Non escludo brogli anche qui. Comunque, dopo la balla di Trump odiatissimo e Biden amatissimo, è stato sbufalata anche la favola di Bolsonaro odiatissimo e il pregiudicato Lula eroe.


Ma i brogli ci sono solo quando vincono quelli che non vi piacciono?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

Se lo scarto è di 0,7%, Bolsonaro non starà fermo. Prevedo una Capitol Hill, forse anche qualcosa di più.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Elezioni in Brasile, Lula eletto presidente: Bolsonaro sconfitto di misura.​


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se lo scarto è di 0,7%, Bolsonaro non starà fermo. Prevedo una Capitol Hill, forse anche qualcosa di più.


Ormai é una strategia per consolidata delle destre, o vincono con i voti o provano a ribaltare il risultato elettorale con la forza, millantando fantomatici brogli che forse conoscono bene avendo o fatto uso loro stessi ?

Chissá perché se uno diventa presidente con 3 milioni di voti in meno é la volontá del,popolo manifesta, se perde di 100.000 è colpa dei brogli…


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Favelas festeggiano con i fuochi d'artificio .


----------



## Simo98 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Ogni volta che un partito di destra populista perde è una vittoria, quando tornerà la destra vera sarà troppo tardi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che un partito di destra populista perde è una vittoria, quando tornerà la destra vera sarà troppo tardi



partiti di destra come i conservatori Brittanici stile Margaret Tatcher non esistono praticamente più. Anche in USA / UK oramai sono una barzeleltta populista


----------



## JDT (31 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma i brogli ci sono solo quando vincono quelli che non vi piacciono?


La cosa divertente è che si parla di proteste..paese a soqquadro, rivolte, non si rendono conto che se fosse vero hanno ragione i democratici a dire che Bolsonaro ha trasformato il Brasile in uno dei più classici staterelli africani


----------



## Alfabri (31 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> partiti di destra come i conservatori Brittanici stile Margaret Tatcher non esistono praticamente più. Anche in USA / UK oramai sono una barzeleltta populista


Beh la Truss ci ha provato a fare la Tatcher in erba, avete visto cosa é durata...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2022)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Beh la Truss ci ha provato a fare la Tatcher in erba, avete visto cosa é durata...



diciamo che ha avuto una tempistica a dir poco squallida, ma non mi meraviglio, i Tory Britannici oramai sono ai livelli della politica nostrana. Nel momento in cui partiva l'iperinflazione si era messa e parlare di taglio di tasse ai ricchi e aumento della spesa. Risultato crollo del Pound e popolo inferocito


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> La cosa divertente è che si parla di proteste..paese a soqquadro, rivolte, non si rendono conto che se fosse vero hanno ragione i democratici a dire che *Bolsonaro ha trasformato il Brasile in uno dei più classici staterelli africani *


Questa è bella. Parlate come se il Brasile prima fosse stato uno stato ricco. Le diversità ci sono sempre state ed è sempre stato noto per questo. Vediamo ora che farà il carcerato Lula, che prima di vincere ha rassicurato gli USA, mentre Bolsonaro voleva mantenere il rapporto con i Russi.

Chissà perchè, in tutti i paesi stanno vincendo persone che hanno certe posizioni rendendo i loro paesi ancora più poveri.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

LOL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586995313335799808


----------



## Marilson (31 Ottobre 2022)

la cosa incredibile non e' che Lula abbia vinto (ci mancherebbe) ma che Bolsonaro sia riuscito a governare 5 anni senza che nessuno lo abbia fatto fuori prima


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Ve ne accorgerete dei danni di questo criminale. Mi ricorda quando tutti erano contenti per Bidet ed ora tutti i tifosi di allora zitti, per la figuraccia rimediata. Fortunatamente, il Brasile non sono gli USA. Speriamo che il 7 novembre il rimbambito prende una tranvata.


----------



## JDT (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questa è bella. Parlate come se il Brasile prima fosse stato uno stato ricco. Le diversità ci sono sempre state ed è sempre stato noto per questo. Vediamo ora che farà il carcerato Lula, che prima di vincere ha rassicurato gli USA, mentre Bolsonaro voleva mantenere il rapporto con i Russi.
> 
> Chissà perchè, in tutti i paesi stanno vincendo persone che hanno certe posizioni rendendo i loro paesi ancora più poveri.


Mi riferivo a livello sociale, mi sembrava ovvio e scontato. Il fatto che il Brasile sia "ricco" ora è decisamente soggettivo, visto che l'ha fatto sulle spalle dei cittadini, anche la Turchia sotto Erdogan si può considerare ricca, solo che grazie alla sua politica economicainflazionistica la gente prende lo stipendio ed a fine mese vale la metà.

Sul resto, stai dando del "carcerato" ad un presidente assolto, immagino che altri siano "cocainomani", "vecchi decrepiti" ed altri ancora abbiano l'appellativo "Sig. Presidente Vladimir", quindi capisci che per me non ha molto senso interloquire con persone che vogliono vedere solo quello che gli fa comodo vedere, e ritorniamo ad OP e alla sua domanda : "possibile che ci sono brogli solo nelle elezioni col risultato che non vi piace"?


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ve ne accorgerete dei danni di questo criminale. Mi ricorda quando tutti erano contenti per Bidet ed ora tutti i tifosi di allora zitti, per la figuraccia rimediata. Fortunatamente, il Brasile non sono gli USA. Speriamo che il 7 novembre il rimbambito prende una tranvata.


non c'è da aspettare, l'ha già fatto con il suo governo e con quello successivo della sua preferita Rousseff.
c'era un livello di corruzione unico, quello sì da staterello africano, come hanno mostrato le azioni della magistratura brasiliana.

purtroppo tante persone votano per questioni personali e non per l'interesse generale

basta vedere in questi anni le frasi che riportano di Bolsonaro per dire che sia un cattivo presidente
un conto è che non sia una persona affabile per tutti, diverso è non essere un buon presidente
durante il covid l'economia ha tenuto molto meglio dell'Italia e di altri paesi occidentali, come mostrano i report internazionali
ha preso le distanze dall'asse latino e comunista che andava contro gli Stati Uniti e il Canada, per cui non era un paria del mondo ma al contrario più incluso nel mondo occidentale
ha fatto piazza pulita di molti soggetti corrotti
il PIL pro capite in risalita dopo la congiuntura globale degli anni covid
l'occupazione sempre a salire fino a sfiorare 100 milioni di lavoratori ufficiali ora, disoccupazione ai minimi dal 2015
ha mantenuto la neutralità internazionale durante le guerre

l'unica cosa che si può dire oggettivamente è la questione dell'Amazzonia, che però va approfondita


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *non c'è da aspettare, l'ha già fatto con il suo governo e con quello successivo della sua preferita Rousseff.*
> c'era un livello di corruzione unico, quello sì da staterello africano, come hanno mostrato le azioni della magistratura brasiliana.
> 
> purtroppo tante persone votano per questioni personali e non per l'interesse generale
> ...


Sì lo so. Va a finire che, visto che si tira in ballo sempre il covid, metterà pure inutili restrizioni. Dopotutto è un comunista.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2022)

Lula come tutti i comunisti è il candidato dei poveri, che vogliono restare poveri in nome di una non meglio precisata responsabilità dello stato, che si deve prodigare ad estendere la povertà in nome dell'uguaglianza. Tutti uguali nella povertà. Non a caso è il candidato della favelas

La sconfitta di Bolsonaro, di misura in barba ai sondaggi, è la sconfitta di chi vuole portare il Brasile alla modernità.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ve ne accorgerete dei danni di questo criminale. Mi ricorda quando tutti erano contenti per Bidet ed ora tutti i tifosi di allora zitti, per la figuraccia rimediata. Fortunatamente, il Brasile non sono gli USA. Speriamo che il 7 novembre il rimbambito prende una tranvata.


I sondaggi per la camera sono ottimi per i repubblicani. Per il senato dipende tutto da Georgia e Pennsylvania. Pesa purtroppo l'incognita del voto postale che è addirittura in aumento rispetto alle truffe del 2020.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Mi riferivo a livello sociale, mi sembrava ovvio e scontato. Il fatto che il Brasile sia "ricco" ora è decisamente soggettivo, visto che l'ha fatto sulle spalle dei cittadini, anche la Turchia sotto Erdogan si può considerare ricca, solo che grazie alla sua politica economicainflazionistica la gente prende lo stipendio ed a fine mese vale la metà.
> 
> Sul resto, stai dando del "carcerato" ad un presidente assolto, immagino che altri siano "cocainomani", "vecchi decrepiti" ed altri ancora abbiano l'appellativo "Sig. Presidente Vladimir", quindi capisci che per me non ha molto senso interloquire con persone che vogliono vedere solo quello che gli fa comodo vedere, e ritorniamo ad OP e alla sua domanda : *"possibile che ci sono brogli solo nelle elezioni col risultato che non vi piace"?*


USA e Brasile hanno avuto i presidenti più massacrati mediaticamente ed, entrambi, guardacaso hanno perso prendendo molto di più rispetto alle precedenti elezioni quando solitamente un presidente uscente non confermato prende molto meno rispetto alla precedente tornata. 

Sono cose veramente inspiegabili, per lo più in Brasile dove molti si sono astenuti, mentre in USA diciamo che c'era la scusa del voto (farlocco) per posta. Tu ci metteresti la mano sul fuoco che in un posto come il Brasile non ci siano stati brogli? Per di più, il candidato ha vinto senza nemmeno un punto percentuale di distanza (ancora una volta i sondaggi hanno fatto cilecca, visto che dicevano da due anni che Bolsonaro sarebbe stato distrutto dall'avversario). 

Poi, una cosa ancora più strana, per la prima volta un presidente che rispetta il programma elettorale, in campo di economia e giustizia viene battuto. Mah...


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I sondaggi per la camera sono ottimi per i repubblicani. Per il senato dipende tutto da Georgia e Pennsylvania. Pesa purtroppo l'incognita del voto postale che è addirittura in aumento rispetto alle truffe del 2020.


La camera penso la prenderanno. Biden che vince di nuovo come nel 2020 non è possibile, anche con l'aumento dei voti per posta, perchè la narrativa a suo favore non è più forte come allora. Un suo nuovo successo alimenterebbe i dubbi anche dei più anti-trumpiani.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Ottobre 2022)

La vittoria di Lula era scontata, ciò che è inaspettato e clamoroso è il risultato di Bolsonaro.. tutti lo davano sul 37% al primo turno e prese il 43%. Al secondo turno non poteva prendere voti da nessun candidato eppure è arrivato al 49%


----------



## vota DC (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ve ne accorgerete dei danni di questo criminale. Mi ricorda quando tutti erano contenti per Bidet ed ora tutti i tifosi di allora zitti, per la figuraccia rimediata. Fortunatamente, il Brasile non sono gli USA. Speriamo che il 7 novembre il rimbambito prende una tranvata.


È chavez 2.0. I democratici americani lo hanno pompato per avere un paese ostile ancora più forte del Venezuela vicino ai loro confini. In questo modo si parla di Brasile invece di parlare di inflazione causata da Bidet.
In Europa lo hanno pompato perché sono oche giulive a riporto dei dem americani, sono ancora che esultano per la distruzione del proprio mercato per salvare il figlio di Biden.


----------

